# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Jake Dean

## lizann

Now with everyone knowing Warren killed Sean - will Jake Dean return?

----------


## angel_eyes87

Supposed to be returning later this year, it says in one of the soap mags.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks actor Kevin Sacre is to return to the Channel 4 soap to wrap up his character's storyline, according to reports. 

Now magazine claims that the 31-year-old, who quit his role as Jake Dean in April 2008 after six years, will allegedly return to the programme for a "brief stint" towards the end of the year. 

In the show, Jake was sectioned last year after attempting to rape his then-wife Nancy (Jessica Fox) and kill baby Charlie. He was then framed for the murder of Sean Kennedy by Warren (Jamie Lomas) and Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson). 

Sacre recently became engaged to Strictly Come Dancing's Camilla Dallerup

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I take he will return a free man from prison and go off to visit his sister Debbie who has been working on a cruise ship for the last five years without a holiday never to be seen again.

----------


## Curly19

Jake is return in September 2009 for a brief stint

----------


## angel_eyes87

Did him and Nancy actually get a divorce, as I cannot remember it happening.

Wonder if he will be a changed man, or still mental.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Did him and Nancy actually get a divorce, as I cannot remember it happening.


i think they got an annulment, didn't they?

----------


## tammyy2j

Nancy wont be happy at his return

----------


## tammyy2j

Jakes gets with Loretta when he returns which is next week

----------


## Cheesytoots

Is it just a little bit wrong that I find Jake attractive?

----------


## Perdita

> Is it just a little bit wrong that I find Jake attractive?


No, I don't think it is, you are not the only one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cheesytoots

Good lol. He is gorgeous! Imo Hollyoaks has improved dramatically this week just because Jake is back!

----------


## Sarah Green

> Is it just a little bit wrong that I find Jake attractive?


I don't blame you at all,Cheesytots in finding Jake Dean attractive-you have great taste.
I think Jake Dean is the best looking soap character ever! He is so gorgeous  :Heart:  

I have been lucky enough to meet  Kevin Sacre who plays him.

----------


## Cheesytoots

You are so lucky Sarah! I hope if isn't leaving any time soon, like all the rumours suggest!

----------


## Perdita

Ex-Hollyoaks star Kevin Sacre has told Digital Spy he would like to return as Jake Dean, even though he "wouldn't recognise half the characters" currently on the soap.

The actor, who left the Channel 4 show in 2010 after eight years, said he is more open to making a comeback following the returns of old co-stars James Sutton (John Paul McQueen) and Gemma Bissix (Clare Devine), as well as producer Bryan Kirkwood.

"I haven't seen [Hollyoaks] in so long," he said. "This sounds bad, but I barely watched it when I was in it. I wouldn't even recognise half the characters now.

"I know James [Sutton] has gone back and Gemma Bissix is dipping in and out, so it must be good. I dunno, maybe Jake should go back."

He continued: "I would go back if the story was right, especially because Bryan Kirkwood's back there now. Some of my mates are back now too."

Sacre added that he is "so proud" of his former Hollyoaks colleague Chris Fountain, who played Jake's love rival Justin Burton before appearing in Coronation Street as Tommy Duckworth.

"Chris is doing fab. I'm so proud of seeing where Chris has gone from the actor he was when he first started," Sacre said. "Boy done good. He's a good lad."

The star went on to comment that he has respect for Fountain's impressive physique, especially since he always hated showing off his own body in nude shoots.

"He's ripped now, when did that happen?" he commented. "I hated [the Hollyoaks photoshoots]. They never helped me, they were more of a hindrance. 

"I did one and I hated every second of it. Standing next to guys with eight packs, who haven't got an ounce of fat on them, I was like, 'I'm just going to go and kill myself now'."

----------

